# Crate placement - for multiple dogs



## elisabeth_00117

Just a question - 

Do you keep your crates next to one another in the house or do you keep them seperated?

Are they in different rooms, or are they located in the same room?

Can the dogs see one another while in their crates?


I don't like the idea of them side by side like this:










Would you think the dogs being able to see one another would create a problem (hard time to rest/relax)?


----------



## Lin

I keep my crates together that way. They've always been in the same room... With my guys, them being able to see each other was extremely helpful. Tessa has separation anxiety and she did so much better when she could see and be near another dog. I also found my fosters settled in and were much calmer when I left if they were crated next to my dogs, as opposed to in a different room (I used to set up my digital voice recorder to listen to if they barked or whined while I was gone.)


----------



## KZoppa

the way our house is set up floorplan wise, our dogs crates are next to each other next to the backdoor. They can see each other. Riley only gets grouchy sometimes when he seems to forget Shasta cant actually get to him to annoy him while they're in their crates. It works for us. I would like to be able to seperate the crates but its also about convienance for us too.


----------



## Elaine

Yup, my crates are side by side like your picture.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Mine are side by side too. Both dogs sleep in our bedroom and fortunately there is room for two large crates there. I use plastic Varikennels so they can see each other only in that little strip down the side, but when they're in their crates they're either sleeping or chilling, not paying any attention to each other.


----------



## FG167

I had four crates all side by side like your picture and had no issues. Not with them relaxing or with them "bonding" more or whatever. I worked all of them (except the rescue pit, whose job it was to learn to be a dog) and never had issues with any focusing on the others instead of me. But, my crew also always rode all smooshed together when we had the truck, some in crates and some loose in the van and now side by side in my SUV. They're used to seeing one another and being calm/quiet.


----------



## Rerun

We only have two set up now, and they are side by side. One is a 54" with two doors, and we have it turned to access the side door. Then next to it is the biggest furrari model. Never had any issues. Used to have 3 set up side by side, before the 54"


----------



## Jax's Mom

We just have the room partitioned into two halves. 
I think it might stress my guys out more if they heard a noise in the other room and couldn't investigate it. This way they can keep each other company. 
My dad jokes, " even in _prison_ you still get a roommate!" 
...are you planning to get another one?


----------



## Good_Karma

We have Rosa's crate in our bedroom on one side of the bed, and Niko's crate is on the other side of the bed. We didn't put much thought into the placement, that's just what worked for how we have the bedroom set up.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I would rather do side by side then to do across (facing) each other when left alone. Then you get into dogs having to chose to look or not look directly at each other. 

I have a thing for Anna where I put a piece of plywood larger than the crate by a couple of inches on every side over her bed, and then a sheet on top of that so she can't pull that through, and it creates a den for her - so even if a dog is next to a dog in that set up, they are separated by a barrier.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks everyone. 

I will definitely reconsider the placement. 

Jax - sending you a PM.


----------



## EJQ

Our crates are all in a row in the dog room. The room has an outside door that leads to the pen and eventually to the back wood area.
I think it's important for the dogs to be able to see each other during the times that they spend in their crates.
Not sure what everyone else does but we also feed our dogs in the their crates.


----------



## Lilie

When my GSD was a pup, and learning crate training, I had a rescued lab mix that I was re-habing. She was hit by a car and had to have complete kennel rest for 3 months. I had both crates side by side the entire time. The were great company for eachother. I even used my imagination and ran different toys through the kennels so they could pull on the toys but not pull them completely through.


----------



## LaRen616

When I had 2 dogs both of their crates were next to each other.

When I get my pup next year I plan on doing the same thing and have her crate next to Sinister's.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My main concern is that one of these dogs will be raised for sport - I worry that with them being able to see one another through the crate that they will bond more-so to one another, than the new pup to me.

Definitely something to think about.


----------



## Elaine

I wouldn't worry about the bonding problem so long as you are spending enough quality and training time with the new pup by himself. 

The bonding problems, from what I've seen, comes from people that have multiple dogs that they toss out in the yard together and spend zero time with and then wonder why the dogs are more bonded to each other than the owner.


----------

